# Uniden D-1688 Remote will not ring



## Mrx99 (May 25, 2010)

Hello, I purchased a set of phones from Costco and I have had them for about a month and the remote phones will not ring when a call comes in. 
Also, I am having trouble banning a number, this is a common feature on most phones but it might not be a feature on this phone. Does anyone know if it is or is not a feature?
Any help would really be appreciated, I am on the verge of packing them up and taking them back.
Thanks, Mrx


----------

